# Christmas came a little early for me. Updated - think it was a chemical :-(



## susan_1981

On Tuesday, I got a line on an FRER test. Felt very nervous doing the next one but a line again. Then on Wednesday (exactly 1 year to the day that I found out I'd miscarried), another line so I've decided to accept that I'm pregnant. So hopefully this is a sticky this time - in the right way though, my last pregnancy was a sticky but it stuck in the wrong way (MMC). So hopefully in 8 months time, I'll be giving birth to a beautiful baby. Fingers crossed this is it for me and DH xxx :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!!!! Hope this beany sticks for you!!!!


----------



## Sayuri

congratulations!!! hope this little beans stick (I am sure it will )


----------



## honey08

awwwwwwwwww a :bfp: im SO SO plsed to see :dance: massive congrats :hugs:

i mmc b4 morgan with my first preg and i worried all the way with morgan thinking all sorts of things, but now i wish i cuda relaxed and enjoyed the pregnancy, thats my advice to u :hugs: again massive congrats x :dance:


----------



## Rumpskin

This is fantastic news Susan, congrats my darling.

Have a wonderful wonderful Christmas xxxx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!


----------



## a_c

good luck this time.


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats!! fingers crosseed for youu!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations xx


----------



## NicoleB

congrats!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## susan_1981

Thanks everyone. And Honey, I'm completely with you, I'm going to try and enjoy this no matter what happens. If the worst does, I'll deal with that then but I can't help but feel happy and excited this time (hope that's a good sign cos I didn't feel that last time!). Fingers crossed come September, I'll be a mummy xxx


----------



## mrsbling

Congrats x


----------



## Jessa

Yay! Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congratulations :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Ivoryapril

The hugest of congratulations honey! I KNEW you would fall pregnant soon, i had a feeling! Its so hard not to compare everything to last time and to relax fully without over analysing every little thing but it will all be just fine this time! I really recommend asking for a scan at 8 weeks to help you relax and break up the first 12 weeks, and trying to keep busy in between scans. Then get a doppler, mine has given me so much reassurance from 12 weeks to 17 weeks when i started feeling the baby move. So much sticky dust and good luck to you. xx


----------



## ineedaseed

congrats susan xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Crypto1976

Congrats! Most well deserved! Xx


----------



## cazza22

massive congrats huny bun h&h 9 months x x x


----------



## missy123

ohh hun,im not on here much, i was delighted to see this post :happydance: im delighted xxx wishing you a h&h 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## Jkelmum

congrats xx


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: Susan this is a :bfp: I have been waiting for so happy for you xxxx


----------



## shalagirl

Really delighted to see you announce a BFP Susan - Hope everything thing works out great for you in 2010. Wishing you all the best and many congratulations on your news.


----------



## destinyfaith

congrats xxx


----------



## susan_1981

I've started bleeding today. Had a bit of spotting today which seems to have got a bit heavier today so I think it's a chemical. Not going to be sad though. This was a long time coming and it happened so I'm just going to remember that. I'm glad it happened. Obviously not glad it doesn't seem to be sticking but I want to look on the positive side. This wasn't the best month for me to fall pregnant anyway. I didn't really want it to happen this month. Because I've been trying for so long, I didn't think it was going to happen naturally and I've had lots of xmas parties this month so have been drinking and smoking. My body isn't in the ideal place for a pregnancy. I'm sure this didn't cause it but at least in January, nothing happens so I'm not drinking or smoking (although haven't smoked for a week anyway cos I was pregnant). So I can enjoy new year's eve and then get myself healthy x


----------



## dawny690

Oh hun im sorry xxxx


----------



## Widger

susan_1981 said:


> I've started bleeding today. Had a bit of spotting today which seems to have got a bit heavier today so I think it's a chemical. Not going to be sad though. This was a long time coming and it happened so I'm just going to remember that. I'm glad it happened. Obviously not glad it doesn't seem to be sticking but I want to look on the positive side. This wasn't the best month for me to fall pregnant anyway. I didn't really want it to happen this month. Because I've been trying for so long, I didn't think it was going to happen naturally and I've had lots of xmas parties this month so have been drinking and smoking. My body isn't in the ideal place for a pregnancy. I'm sure this didn't cause it but at least in January, nothing happens so I'm not drinking or smoking (although haven't smoked for a week anyway cos I was pregnant). So I can enjoy new year's eve and then get myself healthy x


Susan - I've just seen this today. Please don't give up just yet. I had lots of spotting all through 1st trimester so it may just be one of those things. With my mmc I didn't have any bleeding and quite a bit with this pregnancy and I'm nearly half way through.

I'm wishing you all the good luck in the world and sticky dust xxx 

:hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

I so hope this is not happening Susan.

Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## louise1302

hope everything turns out ok xxx


----------



## cazza22

thoughts are with u huny x x x


----------



## Crypto1976

Dont give up hope hun. Why not attend the GP or a&E and get hcg done. Spotting can be quite normal. FX for you. XXX


----------



## Ivoryapril

Oh no... I still wouldn't give up unless you really start bleeding alot honey. I would go down to A&E and explain and say youre very nervous because of your MC and could they do a hcg check. Bleeding this early is so common and dont worry about the smoking and drinking, it was so early i very much doubt it had any effect. Good luck x


----------



## shalagirl

Hi Susan - sorry to hear about the spotting that is occuring. I do hope it turns out to be nothing but I would suggest the same as the other girls and go to A&E or your doctor. Having a loss recognised by medicial professionals even an early loss may help in the long term towards help ttc and toward a healthy stickly bean. Thinking of you.


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun, i went through the same thing on xmas day... i got a bfp then started bleeding heavy.. :hugs: your not alone.. am here if you need to talk.. :hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Thinking of you hun
x


----------



## susan_1981

Last night when I was in the bath, I passed 2 quite large clots of blood. I didn't think I'd get upset as I was pretty certain I was miscarrying but when that happened, I felt really upset. So I went into my bedroom and had a little cry - I didn't want my husband to see me upset as I think it hadn't really hit me until then. Then I went downstairs and got upset again and he said that if I wanted to cry, I shouldn't do it on my own and he gave me a cuddle. Feel better now. Think I just needed to let it out. I have a little cry most months though to be honest, every time my period arrives I get upset. I just can't believe it's taking so long to have a baby.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you darling :hugs:


----------



## My bump

Thoughts are with you sweetheart xxx


----------



## My bump

oh huni i really feel for you

so sorry for your loss

good luck for 2010!!!

xx


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honey08

so sry susan :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Oh hun im so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Mommysaur89

I hope all goes well <3


----------



## LittleAngel09

:hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

:hugs: Im so sorry hun


----------

